# Custom Images on Infotainment Feature



## wsutard1 (Dec 28, 2018)

Has anyone tried loading custom images on the infotainment yet? Wondering if it’s worth the trouble.


----------



## sinnerman666 (Mar 22, 2018)

I did when I first brought the beast home. Kinda cool looking and was easy.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

sinnerman666 said:


> I did when I first brought the beast home. Kinda cool looking and was easy.


Can you share the process you did!


----------



## wsutard1 (Dec 28, 2018)

sinnerman666 said:


> I did when I first brought the beast home. Kinda cool looking and was easy.


Where do the images show up once loaded?


----------



## sinnerman666 (Mar 22, 2018)

Sure...from memory...add the custom images to an SD card. Then put that card in the infotainment system, usually located in the glove box. once that is loaded you can go to the radio setup. in there you can select the custom images for the radio stations. That's about as far as I've gotten. I'll try to remember to take a pic tonight and post.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

sinnerman666 said:


> Sure...from memory...add the custom images to an SD card. Then put that card in the infotainment system, usually located in the glove box. once that is loaded you can go to the radio setup. in there you can select the custom images for the radio stations. That's about as far as I've gotten. I'll try to remember to take a pic tonight and post.


Ok that was done. I guess I miss understood what you meant and I thought that the whole screen background image can be changed from the standard black to what ever image we choose. As to the Radio Station Art I have already done that as not many do broadcast their art in my area Another thing I did is the adaptation to have the station art also show on the digital dashboard and all work beautifully. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

